# ADA Mini S: Rescape #5 Journal



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks big enough for a pair of cherries and a pair of amanos. expect the cherries to breed well and populate your tank. you could get the fish if you get a glass lid for the tank.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

You just use soil- no capping? I wonder what this looks like when it's filled.


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> You just use soil- no capping? I wonder what this looks like when it's filled.


What's the definition of capping? I'm a bit behind on my terminology.

I have some cherries in a spare tank. They are hardy little things. I had 2, which quickly turned into 40, which went back down to around 10 or so. I like the red crystal shrimp too, but they're a bit pricey for me.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

Capping is overlay-using sand/gravel over the soil so the soil doesn't dissipate over time. You just fill with soil and add water is what I am asking. Have you done this before?


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope, never tried that before! Is it used to maintain the slope, or more to maintain the condition of the soil? I've heard of people using powersand as a base for slopes, and then layering aquasoil on top of it.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

It's used for both. Oh okay, can't wait to see it filled!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> You just use soil- no capping? I wonder what this looks like when it's filled.


You don't need to do this with Aquasoil.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice looking scape.


----------



## shewolfgeo (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like the scape.. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

So my lily pipes finally came in today. The glosso and hc has been growing pretty well, as well as a few sprigs of hairgrass. I'm pretty sure I didn't plant any, so they're probably growing from the roots in the substrate from my previous setup? Anyways, I just went ahead and filled it up since i'm pretty impatient.

"Powermen" lily pipe knockoffs from [Ebay Link Removed] 9mm









Bought more aquasoil (amazonia) last week to fill in the back. This was from last week.









Nice and cloudy


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

I added 4 _Chela Dadiburjori_ fish. I saw these at the lfs, and had no idea what they were, but they look pretty cool! Glosso is growing upwards, which is slightly annoying, but HC is starting to fill in more.

Glass


















Chela









The main "mountain" is deteriorating a bit, since it was mostly stuck together with mud (which is slowly being blown away from the current)


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

did you cycle this tank before adding the fish? it seems like it was setup very recently..
scape looks great though!


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

The tank was setup at my old house for a year or so, before I tore it down, moved it, and rearranged it so it's not really a "new tank". The aquasoil and filter media were already established for a long time.

I still probably should've waited longer before adding the fish though.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes probably. who knows how much die off happened in the move and resetting up of the substrate /filter media. But it does sound like you made the effort to preserve your bacteria so the tank start shouldn't be too rough. I hope all fish do great for you, they look awesome =)


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

sadistic-otaku said:


> First scape attempt


With the lighting from this angle, it looks as if someone had massive diarrhea inside the tank. With splatter. 

I love the rock placements, the big one reminds me of some of the rock cliffs out West in Utah and arizona. It looks like a mountain climber's paradise, I guess the cherry shrimp will be doing that.

Keep in mind, amano shrimp will jump out of the tank, and crawl somewhere and die at any moment. Cherry shrimp is better at staying in the tank. I too keep chili rasboras, and one would jump out of the tank every week. I had twenty+ chili rasboras two months ago, ich kill most of them, now I only have three in the tank, they haven't jumped out yet. If you can get ahold of some pygmy cories, i would recommend those. They are highly active, school like none other, won't eat shrimp at all (not sure about babies), and are absolutely cute (I never thought I'd say this about a fish species). Plus they eat tank crap.  I've had five pygmy cories, they are still alive despite a big tank swap, and a lot of rescaping. And along with the cardinal tetras, they do not jump out of tanks. My tank is open top with water filled right to the tank of the rim. Chili rasboras jump out slowly, all of my rummy noses jumped out (one actually jumped out while I was watching the tank and smacked me in the face), celestial pearl danios jump out once ina while, both my pitbull plecos jumped out, amano shrimp either die or jump out, cherry shrimp rarely jump out, clown killifish all jumped out (within two days haha).


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Keep in mind, amano shrimp will jump out of the tank, and crawl somewhere and die at any moment. Cherry shrimp is better at staying in the tank. I too keep chili rasboras, and one would jump out of the tank every week. I had twenty+ chili rasboras two months ago, ich kill most of them, now I only have three in the tank, they haven't jumped out yet. If you can get ahold of some pygmy cories, i would recommend those. They are highly active, school like none other, won't eat shrimp at all (not sure about babies), and are absolutely cute (I never thought I'd say this about a fish species). Plus they eat tank crap.  I've had five pygmy cories, they are still alive despite a big tank swap, and a lot of rescaping. And along with the cardinal tetras, they do not jump out of tanks. My tank is open top with water filled right to the tank of the rim. Chili rasboras jump out slowly, all of my rummy noses jumped out (one actually jumped out while I was watching the tank and smacked me in the face), celestial pearl danios jump out once ina while, both my pitbull plecos jumped out, amano shrimp either die or jump out, cherry shrimp rarely jump out, clown killifish all jumped out (within two days haha).


It appears to me that you have a professional circus on your hands..


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Swapped out my ceramic bubble diffuser for an inline diffuser, and uh.. plants kind of exploded. I'm not really a fan of all the glosso (hc looks much better in a small tank), so I pulled most of it out after I took the picture.

Picked up some cherry shrimp, yellow shrimp and red crystal shrimp.


----------



## theguppyman (May 22, 2011)

sorry your mountain is falling apart.


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah  I was hoping the plants would grow into the mud and hold it together, but the one sprig that did ended up being blown away by the water current and tearing out a huge chunk in the mountain. *sighs*


----------

